# New King Betta - Kilo



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So I caved and went and got the King Betta who stole my heart. Here he is in his new home, an Elcipse 6. I swear, this is the last betta.  At least that's what I told my husband. 

He's VERY shy. He hates me, hates the camera so I didn't get many good pics. From what I've read online about the Kings they're considered half giant plakats. I think his color is Wild Type, based on the color guide here.

Here's the puppy face that stole my heart.




























Here's the whole tank from the back. It's my standard setup I guess. Driftwood, wisteria, anubias nana.  I'm not terribly creative. I always go for natural. It has some growing in to do. He likes hiding under the driftwood 'cave'.









http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9384/1001987w.jpg


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful.
How big do these get?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Love your setup


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've read 4 inches and the girl who worked there said she has one and he's about 4. If he gets any bigger then that I guess I'll be buying him a 10 gallon when he's older.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's so pretty! I love your setup. Yeah, I've heard they can get pretty big.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty. I've heard that they are pretty shy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Goooooorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He's a pretty boy!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's so handsome! i want a king betta so bad.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW hes so pretty! I love his colors... is it a him for sure? Check for a white dot on his bottom. Makes me want to look for a king!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Would the dot be where the pelvic fins come out? Cause I see a lighter area there. Oh boy, he's a she I think. So it's possible she doesn't even have fin rot, and her fins are fully grown in? I thought since they had black edges she had fin rot but when she flares they look fine and healthy. She IS very, very shy. I guess that's normal for females too?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! S/he's very pretty though, congrats! 

Here's an egg spot for reference:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, she's definitely got an egg spot. Well she's a cute little girl. I'm glad I have her.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Some males have egg spots as well, its not always a sure sign of a female. In fact, Smore who I know for certain is a male has a little egg spot. Is there any way you could get a picture of him/her flaring...? Its difficult to tell the gender without seeing the ventral length and flare....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll try. Kilo isn't much into flaring. I tried the mirror and she/he ran and hid.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, yeah....Smore does that too. Some are just weird like that xD

You could always try a picture of another betta, or a colorful figurine, or even just some random objects :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

This is as close to a flare as I could get from her. Most of the time she seems to like staying clamped or neutral, as she is in the pic. At least you can kinda see her ventral fin size.

The second pic is of her 'egg spot' and gives a better indication of her ventral length. I had to go to Petco today cause she's got Ich and I looked at their other kings. None of them have an egg spot and their tails look longer. I was considering putting Whiskey or Tango in a cup outside her tank to see if I could interest her in a flare and then I thought, I don't really care if she's boy or girl and with her having ich I don't wanna stress her out. I'm not going to breed so I guess it doesn't much matter. I do enjoy the thought that I finally have a lil girl fish though. I call her puppy face.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very beautiful fishy. Whatever it is


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hes male  I'm about 98% certain. The white spot is slightly different then on the females, much more similar to the one Smore has, and his ventrals are longer and shaped differently then a females


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Dragon! So he's a he. Well, sadly the girls no longer outnumber the boys in the house. Something drastic MUST be done!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aaww!!! SO beautiful!!

Do we see a sorority in your future?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Thanks Dragon! So he's a he. Well, sadly the girls no longer outnumber the boys in the house. Something drastic MUST be done!


Sure thing! xD

lol, Yes! Something _must_ be done about that...can't have them men outnumbering us women 
I'm with Doggy on the Sorority :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd love to. My only problem is space. I don't know where I can fit another tank. It'll take some advance planning.  There are some lovely lovely girls at Petco. I'll admit to being smitten. They're SO tiny and dear looking. They must all be very young there cause they're less then half Tango's size. Such cuties. Must resist until Whiskey and Kilo are totally settled in and the water changes and monitoring is down to a dull roar. Hehe.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I have 6 tanks in my bed room and I still have room for one or two more!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, you'd think being an adult in my own house would mean I can fit whatever I want but sadly, between the dog stuff, our Xbox Rockband stuff, all the books my husband and I have, and the lack of wall space left, I'm full up. I could lose some of my kitchen counter space but I cook a lot and darnit, I need that space! My basement is full, my bedroom is full of giant dog crate. I mean really, where does all this furniture come from and do I really need it? 

My only option left is to clean the spare room of all the boxed stuff that's been in there since we moved in 5 years ago. I swear the stuff has multiplied when we're sleeping. I'm starting to hate stuff! But if I did, it would be an empty 12x12 room! That's honestly supposed to eventually be a nursery. But in the meantime... fish room?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

ery cool betta :-D nice tank too :-D


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

He stole my heart too! I love him! and your tank lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> That's honestly supposed to eventually be a nursery. But in the meantime... fish room?


lol! xD

Pfft, who needs kids when you've got fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

DragonFish said:


> lol! xD
> 
> Pfft, who needs kids when you've got fish?


Agreed! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> lol! xD
> 
> Pfft, who needs kids when you've got fish?


hehehehe funny!!

BTW, kids looooove to watch fishies... :lol: When I'd baby sit for a little girl who came over to my house I'd just plop her down in front of my tank, and she'd just :shock::shock: at it for an hour or so.... LOL


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, a tank is waaaaay better then TV. I think if you don't have kids and you're a girl, you gather as many animals to you as you can so you can care for them. I told my husband that if I could just have a baby, I'd probably stop buying pets. It's probably not true. I was the kid who had Ranger Rick animal pics pinned on her wall instead of rock stars and cute actors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think for those of us who don't have kids, pets kind of fill the void.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I prefer pets to kids. They don't cry, disobey you, or mess stuff up. Well, some do...but it's cute when they do it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with you, Jupiter. I've got a reputation as someone who doesn't like kids. I like kids, I just don't like brats. And parents do not make their kids mind or teach them manners these days. I HAVE seen little kids in restaurants that were very well behaved. I want to walk up to the parents and say good job! raising your child lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol. I know, some kids are so bratty these days...so rude to older people as well! :/


----------

